# anyone from WV



## jdl1223 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is anyone here from West Virginia?  Any close to Charleston or Huntington?


----------



## Crece (Aug 13, 2011)

I am from W. Va., near Beckley but I no longer live there. I visit several times a year.


----------



## wvmike (Oct 20, 2011)

from charleston


----------

